# Skeeter causeway bite



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

It was a good week last week for me. Wind and a little rain on Fri. and Sat. didnt mess up the bite. Almost limited out both nights....Last night was a little bit different. A lot of dinks and a handful of 10"-11"ers. Typical night bite though starting a little before dark. Bobber/minnows 1' and 2 1/2' down and also bobber w/jig and wizard glow colored crappie magnet got the job done as well. The water chop gave the bait just enough movement to provoke a few slaberoskis on the plastics. Definitely more smaller fish moving in shallow now than how it was a week and a half ago:G


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

It was tough up there tonight.....WSW wind 20mph+ had both sides rough most of the night.....Fished from 6pm-midnight on North side. Didnt catch many but the 9 I brought home are BIG. All at least 12".


----------



## bigmac27 (Feb 2, 2010)

I guess I have to start going in the evening/night since I can't seem to catch much in the morning/afternoon yet from the causeway. Was there Thursday 9-3 and only had a crappie and nice perch to show for. Thanks for the update JimmyC, probably gonna hit it again Sunday evening 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

24 crappies (including a 14" and a 13") and 2 perch (1 was a beauty 12")tonight. South side 6pm-12:30am. The slabs were moving in and out all night and so were the dinks.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i fished the southwest side in the rocks and didnt catch or see anything but a bluegill caught. but i left just as the sky was turning red and the wind was dieing down.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I fished the south side Sunday night. Started fishing at about 6pm to 2am. Started biting towards Sundown. Caught 11 Crappies. A mix of Blacks and Whites. Released 1. Sizes 9" - 11". East Wind came back just before 2am. I gave up. Only a couple of people fishing when I left on South Side. Nobody fishing on North Side. Nobody at the Cemetary that late either. The fish seemed scattered all night. Light Biters were a pain.


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

ezbite said:


> i fished the southwest side in the rocks and didnt catch or see anything but a bluegill caught. but i left just as the sky was turning red and the wind was dieing down.


In the first 2 hrs I only had the 2 perch and 2 of the bigger crappies.....then it picked up when the breeze slowed at dark and they were moving in and out, and west to east. Half hr would pass with nothing, then they would bite good in close for 5 -10 minutes. Then another half hr....nothing but a couple dinks. Then they would start up again good for only 5-10 minutes further out. This pattern repeated for my dad and myself, until we left.


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Jigging Jim said:


> I fished the south side Sunday night. Started fishing at about 6pm to 2am. Started biting towards Sundown. Caught 11 Crappies. A mix of Blacks and Whites. Released 1. Sizes 9" - 11". East Wind came back just before 2am. I gave up. Only a couple of people fishing when I left on South Side. Nobody fishing on North Side. Nobody at the Cemetary that late either. The fish seemed scattered all night. Light Biters were a pain.


Most of mine were white crappies last night.....Alot of the smaller throwbacks were black crappies. Over the years I've realized that I always catch more white ones, and bigger ones, on south side.


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

me and a buddy hid at the cemetary saturday night when it was windy, didnt do any good only 3 crappie 2 keepers biggest 12" smallest 7" baby. (all released) it was way too cold. but the wind died down we should have moved but were settled in. started a small fire and it kept us fishing till almost dawn. they were biting very light, barely taking the bobber down, but they just werent shallow that night. hoping for warm weather and lots of it.


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Last night was real hot. 5pm-midnight. Me, Dad and my uncle...South side. I myself got 6 over 13" including a 15" (biggest this year) and a 14 1/2". First time Ive ever got that many Fish O's in one night. Microspoons and minnies :G. Let go a bunch of fat females and kept a few nice 11"-12" males. I gotta try and get the pic of the 15" posted. The water and the fish are getting warmer. The females are spawning out real soon.


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Gave it another go yesterday. 3pm-2am. South side. Rained for first 45 minutes or so. It was slow.....Only a couple nice crappie the first few hrs along with a few big bluegill and small perch. Got a nice 11" perch on jig/twister though. Around 8pm the slabs started good for about an hr and then it was hit and miss for the last couple hrs. Got a nice pike on the ultralight as well. Gotta love that fight. Good day spent at the lake once again


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

do you like those micro spoons? i used to use them when i was a kid with my dad but i always seem to forget to pick up a handful at the baitshop. hoping i can get to my home away from home this weekend


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

fish420 said:


> do you like those micro spoons? i used to use them when i was a kid with my dad but i always seem to forget to pick up a handful at the baitshop. hoping i can get to my home away from home this weekend


Yeah they are just like pin mins but I love how the microspoons are very light weighted. You cant go wrong with the added color and flash that they give to the minnow.


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

thats what i used as a kid pin mins.. hm. ill have to grab some next time im out.


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

4pm-11pm tonight...North side. It was packed! Not surprised by that. First time this year that I did better before dark. Also the first time that I've left before midnight. 5:30-6:30 was the best time for me tonight. Caught probably25 total that were 9" or better . Only kept a dozen (10 1/2"-11 1/2"ers). Gonna be a busy weekend up at the lake. Good luck to everyone going out. I'm done for the week. I'm gonna cook up some crappie candy tomorrow and make some hard and soft tacos with them. Mmmmmmm mmmmm good


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Took my daughter up last night and it was the same for us. First, let me say that she is a crappie pro and has become quite the angler this year!

Bite was better before the dark for us too. Still have to count what we caught in the cooler. I'm guessing we were in the twenties. Much smaller fish tonight - 9" - 11 1/2" but we did get 2 bruiser black crappies that were the nicest fish of the night. That may have been the last causeway trip for me. I want to hit it from a boat next and get into some walleye and bring my angler pal with me!!!!! Will post pics soon...


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Beautiful calm night just being out there....North side. 5pm-10:30pm Caught around 30. Kept a dozen 10"-11"ers. You know the routine


----------



## dave7631 (Oct 1, 2012)

My nice 24 in. skeeter walleye from yesterday! Fishing for crappie and caught this guy, a few feet off the shore!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

................. Niiiiccce! .................


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

dave7631 said:


> My nice 24 in. skeeter walleye from yesterday! Fishing for crappie and caught this guy, a few feet off the shore!
> View attachment 74792
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Well my cousin dave(the guy with the walleye below) and I fished from 2-10 saturday afternoon/night. No crappie but that walleye gave Davey an awesome fight on the Ultralight. That was about 5pm. About an hour later I hooked up also with a smaller eye that got spit the hook close to shore. It looked maybe 14" or so. Both on minnow. But man I hope the shore crappie bite isnt over. Hopefully they just went deeper because of the cold front. I know boat anglers were catching them good. I'll be head out again this week to find out.


----------

